# Swamp Growing



## Ptbo_Stonerz (May 19, 2006)

I am planning an outdoor crop for the first time and would like to plant in swamp land, It's the most secure place in my area. Does anyone have any advice on planting in swamps? Should i plant them in pails and let them float, plant on the edge of the swamp or plant right in a shallow spot? Any advice would be very helpful.


----------



## Mutt (May 19, 2006)

Pail on land IMO. The water and soil is probably too acidic for the plant.
I would not recommend watering with the swamp water either.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (May 20, 2006)

The water in the swamp seems ok, i havent checked the PH, but the vegitation grows very well, the water daoes move, its not a still swamp, the weeds and plants that grow in this "swamp" grow tall and green, so i was thinking my plants should grow with lots of cover. Using pails instead of planting in the ground will be my best bet?


----------



## Mutt (May 20, 2006)

I would test the PH to be on the safe side before making any decisions. Little research will make all the difference in the world. IMHO


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 20, 2006)

You will need to build a small "mound" of rocks or other non-absorbant material for each container.
Reason: containers need drainage.  If the container sits directly on contantly wet soil, that's no good.

The water in the swamp may be good for the natural flora there yet unsuitable for growing mj.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (May 20, 2006)

theres lotsa little islands in the swamp with small to medium sized cedar trees, I havent tried digging to see what the soil is like but i could bring soil out to the islands and build mounds for my babies, I'm hoping for the rain to give sufficient water but i can also check and water/fertalize once a week or so.


----------



## chong420 (Jun 1, 2006)

cool ptbo..little islands??  so do you have to take a boat to get out there?  i'd say go for it bro..but that's me..you'd have your own marijuana island!!


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 1, 2006)

yeah i would need a flat bottom canoe, (which i got), and some hip waders. It is going to be a b**ch to get to them all the time but hey makes it that much harder for thieves to find them too. I guess i should clear things up a bit because it may make a difference. The sawmp is more like a marsh. its fresh water and comes from a fresh water lake. the water flowes from the lake under the road through a coulvert, into the marsh. the water is clean, very minimal pollution. Largemouth bass and muskie use this marsh for spawning. theres a ton of mosquitos and the weeds grow too thick for fishing, but the bullrushes that grow there grow big. The islands differ in size, some are about 5 feet x 5 feet and others are about 100 x 75 and all in between too. There's vegitive growth on all the islands from some nice lookin flowers to dandylions to cedar trees. I have heard alot of people from the area saying that the lake water is actually good quality for plants, but i still havnt checked the PH. (need $ for a tester).


----------



## LocalBotanist609 (Apr 27, 2008)

It sounds good to go, though the mosiqutoes, and other bugs may be harmful...so I've heard. Im actually contemplating just about the same thing you are.


----------



## MayDay (Apr 30, 2008)

Swamp growing is great just use pots and bring in water and watch out for deer.


----------



## godtea (Apr 30, 2008)

did it once
 I used baby pools and stacked pallets to get above the high water 
 camie-painted the pool 
A whole lot of effort ,mold problems (in a swamp ,lots of humidity)
 have you thought of hanging 5gal buckets in trees?


----------



## marcnh (Apr 22, 2009)

"I have heard alot of people from the area saying that the lake water is actually good quality for plants, but i still havnt checked the PH. (need $ for a tester)."

If you mean they said this particular water in this lake is good for plants, are there other people that grow in that area?  Will they have the same idea to go in the same area you are thinking of growing?  Good luck to you.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 22, 2009)

I grew in a swamp/marsh a few yrs back and what I did was found a few stumps that were hollowed out and sat my 5 gallon buckets down in the stumps. And IMO don't use the swamp water to water your MJ with. The only downside I had was the humidity causing mold and bud rot. But after sorting out the moldy and rotting buds I ended up with about 1 3/4lbs of good bud after harvest and drying. Personaly I will never grow in that area again because of this problem. But yes it can be done...take care..


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 24, 2009)

Just realized this is an OLD thread...lol


----------

